# Black Nocks and Vanes



## HoytIronMan (May 31, 2005)

I'm shooting black Easton Lightspeeds. Half are fletched with black nocks and all black fletchings, the others are fletched with 2 blue 1 white. What do you think about shooting all black? Acceptable or downright ignorant? lol. Let me hear what you think, I don't want to seem like an ***hole on the course.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I thought it was a free country shoot whatever you feel like.I alot of people will give you junk about it but o well. I used to shoot them and guys would get down right mean about.I even carried 1 arrow with with white fletching and nock for this one cry baby and guess what he did not shoot any better beening aboe to see my arrow.:darkbeer:


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

I shot all black last year and heard some whining about it, this year I
removed 1 black vane and replaced with 1 purple.:wink:


----------



## Musket_0 (Jul 26, 2005)

I shoot black nocs, 2 black and 1 white vane. Yesterday the 1 white vane saved me a couple times. People shooting for the white vane kept from taking out my noc, but still had fun trying. Shoot what you like. The others should be shooting at the target, not the Competition.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

*Getting in their head*

It's part of the game, if you have the confidence to shoot for the 12 ring without using other arrows for reference go for it. Frankly, if your competition really notices and cares what color your fletches and nocks are, they lack confidence in themselves and it is their problem. I don't always shoot them, but reserve them for some "special" people.:wink:


----------



## mike2112 (May 10, 2005)

I shoot all black as well, here is why. I can see where my arrow went and hit the target, I do not want the arrow getting slammed and busted. Yes it is part of the game but if I am first up I do not have the advantage of aiming for a nock or fletching, my partner likes it this way as well. Says that it is like shooting with nothing there to distract him.

Oh well, if the guys dont like it, tell them to thank a soldier for fighting for freedom to do what we want.

Mike


Or tell them to invest in a better set of Binos---- Leicas rule:tongue:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

LOL....

I think i may start. The oranage and green are getting beat up.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

My friends encourage me to use black vanes and nocks. That way, when I shoot first, my misplaced arrow will not be too visible to draw them out to then neck or guts. :wink:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

*just personal preference...*

I usually shoot white vanes and orange nocks (looks good with the logo on the fatboy's), but I try to keep at least one arrow fletched up with all black just in case I shoot with people that use all black also. 
In my experience, most of the guys that do it are cool about it, but I have shot with guys that would make comments about how much they like aiming at my arrows and how I couldn't see their's. 
The only problem that I have with shooting all black is that I have noticed a tendency to punch the trigger and try to follow the arrow since I could not see it once it landed in the target. (Now I shoot back tension and that is not a problem)
If I was shooting for big money or prizes, maybe I would do the all black thing, but at this point in my archery "career", I am shooting for fun still and I don't really see the need. 
again, it's all personal preference. :darkbeer:


----------



## NJScotty8 (Jun 12, 2005)

Damn those "Nock Hunters". My 3-D partners all shoot black and we even rotate starts at the targets. You need to try and locate the 10 ring with out any nock distractions. Many guys aim for the nocks when in fact the arrow is high, low or out of the scoring (turkeys and rock rascals). They get all screwed up and piss and moan about the lower score. Learn the targets and shoot away.


----------



## Spikers220 (Mar 8, 2006)

All black is the only way to go...Now the bad part with that is that after everyone in my group has seen what that does then they all switched to black also!!!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I am shooting Lightspeeds ... I have 2 black vanes and a dark red ...with black g-nocks ...(its what I had in my takle box) you can see my Unibushing in a dark target if you look hard enuf .... 

Actually I prefer to shoot with people with hard to see arrows ... I have a problem of looking at what I can see ... If someone with a bright nock and vanes are out in the 8 or the five area ... Chances are pretty good that I will be out there too 

Personally i think you are doing everyone a favor by shooting dark stuff ... If ya wanna be a Donkeys grave ...then shoot some bright arrows and shoot 5s ....:wink:


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a couple all black and a couple that are quite colorful. It depends on the group and my mood which one gets launched. Shoot what you want. Good binos will show where the 'x' is without having to wait for someone else to shoot it. Alpens for me.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

bcriner said:


> My friends encourage me to use black vanes and nocks. That way, when I shoot first, my misplaced arrow will not be too visible to draw them out to then neck or guts. :wink:


 :darkbeer:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

NJScotty8 said:


> Damn those "Nock Hunters". My 3-D partners all shoot black and we even rotate starts at the targets. You need to try and locate the 10 ring with out any nock distractions. Many guys aim for the nocks when in fact the arrow is high, low or out of the scoring (turkeys and rock rascals). They get all screwed up and piss and moan about the lower score. Learn the targets and shoot away.


Hey man where in NJ are ya....?

If your not already on the site please check out www.newjerseyhunter.com


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

I think it's kinda dirty going all black, but I do carry a couple for special times :tongue:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

sharpshooter60 said:


> I think it's kinda dirty going all black,


Why????


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Black nocks for 3Ds*

I decided to try black nocks with dark blue vanes this year and here is what I've learned.

I have learned my fellows archers now have to locate the 12 ring for themselves instead of shooting at my bright orange and yellow vanes I use to use.

I don't find myself PEEKING to watch where the arrow goes now simply because I can not see it.

With the dark blue vanes, I can see my arrow in the target with binoculars.

All in all, it's working out for me and I would recommend trying it.

I personally like picking a spot on the animal and so I asked my shooting buddy to also use black nocks and now I am not influenced to shoot at the glowing nock that is just out of the 10 ring instead of the location of the 12 ring anymore.

I get plenty of spots to shoot at since the NFAA animal round now has a dot on it too like the field and hunter targets.

Too many dots and I love picking a spot, not a dot on the 3D.:wink:


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

*nocks and vanes*

i have shot black nocks and black or purple vanes for several years, if it bothers people i have not heard anything. i shoot them because i want to, it is a choice.


----------



## Shooterscool (Dec 19, 2002)

*I say "Go ahead and shoot em'"*

I have hit almost as many black nocks as I have white or green ones. I chuckle a little when I hit one those black ones (to myself of course) and I always tell them the same thing. 1st - sorry about your nock. 2nd - dont put it in the 11 if you dont want it smacked. If they are still belly flopping I tell them what a wise man once told me "Dont shoot em' if you cant afford to lose em' " 
I pick and aim at a spot anyway, I could care less about anyones nock color. I think it tends to be more of a distraction than a help to me.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

I carry one green nock to each shoot and usually start out with it.If it gets shot - all black the rest of the day.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

I usually miss when i aim at someone elses arrowukey: :wink:


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Shooterscool said:


> If they are still belly flopping I tell them what a wise man once told me "Dont shoot em' if you cant afford to lose em' "


Yep! I have a few of the Lightspeeds fletched up with Flex Fletch low profile black vanes and black Easton 3D nocks. My thought is once you shoot an arrow, it becomes part of the target. Sometimes you need 'em for them "nock hunters".


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

*ttt*

I guess I am like some of the members, if the group I shoot with shoot green then I shoot green. If someone shoots black then when I am in front of him I will shoot black.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I shoot an ACE with green nocks. When I make a good shot, I want my fellow shooters to have something to aim at. I hope it helps them. If my nock gets beat up....so what they make more, If my fletching gets torn off....so what refletch them. If I shoot with someone with all black...the only targets you cant see their arrows are black ones.... You all black shooters crack me up:tongue:


----------



## hurricane7288 (Apr 27, 2006)

*dont want none of the hurricane*

It doesnt matter what u shoot when the hurricane is around cause he will tube it any way so watch out son...dont run your mouth behind my back do it to my face tuff guy


----------



## Zypher (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm tempted to do two tan vanes and a black with a black nock.. I already have an all white for our white animals. Hurricane come on and take my nock out i'll just pull one out for the next target when you have to shoot infront of me!


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

i shoot all yellow so if i don't hit the 12 it is harder for you to hold off of it. i use pin nocks so if you hit it might be a 5.


i would like to thank my sponsors. me and my wife.......:darkbeer:


----------



## HoytIronMan (May 31, 2005)

*Black Arrows*

Thanks for the feedback guys. I think i'll carry a few of each(black fletched and blue and white fletched). I'll still probably shoot the black in competition. And as far as you go Hurricane, if you're who I think you are, I'll throw some neon green nocks on when I'm shooting with you. I'll sure my arrow will be fine if I keep it in the X or even the 10 ring :banana: But talk is cheap, I'll leave it for the cancer shoot.


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

I could care less what color fletching and nocks people use. It's like what people say about buying used books in college...some like to buy used books because they are already highlited...but what if that person was a "D" student? Then you are studying the wrong stuff...

Shoot at the target not the arrow. The arrow you are shooting at may not be where you want to be. It happened to me this weekend. I had a hit on a target that I and everyone else in my group thought was low. I was first up and the other shooters shot a little higher than me. I had the 11 and the rest got 10's and 8's. 

I shoot 2 purple and 1 white with green pin nocks for my 3D rig and 2 green and 1 white with green pin nocks for my hunting rig...It makes it easier for me to find my arrow when I miss...LOL

Steve


----------



## bigdog4real (Jan 4, 2006)

I switched to 2 black vanes, 1 bright orange, flourescent green nocks on my cxl 250 selects. I really don't want anyone hitting them $$$$$$ but I realize it is going to happen :wink: Just hope I can get thru the 3d season with a dozen. Oh if there is someone good enough to shoot my "nocks" consistently on "PURPOSE" then I'll gladly help him up after I "knock" him on his  yup Pun Intended:wink:


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

*White too*

If you do some up all black, make sure you do an all white one for those white goat targets. That is my plan anyway. That way next time I am on the coarse with all balck and a guys says wait till we get to a white target, then I am going to cost you one, I will have a good comeback.

If you aren't man enough to pick you own spot to aim at, go inside.
:wink:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

with all this talk of black nocks, black vanes, tan vanes, white out on white targets.........I went to the asa site to look at thier pics to see what they shoot, I mean if anyone needs or should be looking for a competitive advantage it should be the pros right? I mean seriously, they have big money on the line, if anyone should be looking for that advantage it is the pros........now, how shocked do you think I was to see that most of them had bright nocks/fletchings? What? Seriously, what could they be thinking? I mean, possibly giving an advantage to their competitors? How dare they. I mean seriously, there is Danny M with white nocks and green fletching, M Braden, blue vanes white nocks, what are they doing? Maybe they should go back indoors where they have something to aim at, since they are obviously not man enough, huh?

Or maybe, just maybe, they are extending courtesy to their fellow competitors in an effort to beat them on their best day, under the best conditions, with every advantage. Nahhhh..............surely the pros would not want to do anything courteous like that.......

Broken nocks and ripped vanes are part of the game.......if you are not man enough to fix arrows maybe you should go indoors at shoot at seperate spots.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I have been talking to some people I know ... 

most good archers have realized that shooting briter arrows keeps them from "peeking" to see where their arrow goes ... because they can see it fly to the target....

Perasonally I never really thought about it untill now .... but that makes sense ... I use the colors I do because I had black vanes in my tackle box and it was the only color the store had other than red the day I went to purchase them .... I bought red ...1: because its my fav color 2: lack of options 

I put Unibushings into my Lightspeeds ...because I like G nocks and my loop is set for them ... I have black g-nocks because its what the proshop gave me .... However I have a bunch of green ones from my Accs .... I might switch them over ....to my lightspeeds


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

it doesnt matter to me what colors you shoot. i shoot 3 flourescent green fletch and a bright flor green nock. if its in the 10 or 11 or 12 bust it up. i could care less. i will just pull out some more pin nocks to replace the busted one. :wink: 

but beware, them pin nock bushings i have in the back are mean mothers. if you hit that part you might just find yourself in the 8 ring or the 5....:wink: 

since im a spot shooter, i like to see a referance point on the target to aim off of. if its a black nock that i cant see, no problem i just find my own spot to aim off of. 


Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

hurricane7288 said:


> It doesnt matter what u shoot when the hurricane is around cause he will tube it any way so watch out son...dont run your mouth behind my back do it to my face tuff guy



hurricane....that;s alot of wind isn't it.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

hurricane7288 said:


> It doesnt matter what u shoot when the hurricane is around cause he will tube it any way so watch out son...dont run your mouth behind my back do it to my face tuff guy


you better quit watching WCW ..:wink: its getting to your head... 

step up and take your whack Hurricane.. but watch out them pin nock bushing in the rear of my 22 series are impossible to robinhood and deflect arrows into the 5 ring...:wink: 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## hurricane7288 (Apr 27, 2006)

come get u some big boy...and them neon vanes will look pretty in the dirt


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

I shoot black nocks with purple fletching and they are next to impossible to see with naked eye.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*I shoot all black*

I shoot my x-cutters blacked out, i mean i painted the unibushings black, blach tune a nocks, blk blazers, stripped labels. But i have had my black arrows beat up quite a bit, if your in the 11 with something as big as an x-cutter its bound to get beat on. The guys that I have shot with decide its a good idea and switch to it.

I like the white idea, maybe some 9in white wraps with white blazers and clear pin nocks, HUMMMMMMMMM


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

While all of you that are worried about what color someone else is shooting they have an advatage over you to start. 

You are not focused on the shot rather the color of the shooter next to you is using. Thats why you didnt hit the 12 or 11, not because you couldnt see it to hold on it. 

If you practice shootin targets at all conditions then you shouldnt need a brite spot to aim at. Me personally I dont want to see my arrow fly to the target. I want to stare at the spot I want to hit all the way till I hear the arrow impact. 

Don't blame your score or shooting on the color of someone elses arrow but your self for not being prepared for what ever condition should arise. Know the target and were to hold and you wont worry about being able to aim.

I'm not saying it doesnt help some times to be able to see and hold on something. just be prepared to not being able to see the spot. what if your first on all the long black targets when its overcast or raining. I've been there and I shot through it because I was prepared.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

There isn't a thing wrong with all black. I shoot lightspeeds with all black. Everyone I shoot with on a weekly basis doesn't like it, but I don't mind not being able to see where I hit. I guess I just do it because they match my equipment, but that's a woman for ya! :wink:


----------



## rvkhan (Dec 31, 2003)

Man this is a debate that needs to be put to rest. I shoot black x - cutters w/ black vanes w/ black nocks. I have no problem shooting them around any one. If I shoot a 12x then it's your turn to shoot and you hit my arrow then that's a well placed arrow. Good shot!! When I shoot, I'm not concentrating on where you hit. I'm looking to shoot an X if I can. 
I agree with Sean Bowtech when he says that he does'nt want to see his shot. When you try to look for your shot, you are not concetrating on completing the shot. That little split second of lifting your head just cost you points. 

Guys we need to stop paying attention to what other people are shooting and concentrate on our own problems and promote archery. that's all I have to say. Thanks Ray


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

I shoot 2 orange and 1 white with white nocks me i really don't care if i'm deadnuts in a x-ring and someone hits it, the guys i shoot with all bino the target and i shoot the shortest arrows of the bunch and everyone gives me there shorty's, i like being first up and deadnutting a 35 yarder and having everyone say good shot. blk, white, pink, its all a game played with friends if you have to worry about people seeing your arrow, shoot by yourself at home and buy all the trophy's you want on ebay and just play by yourself.

just kiddin do what you want.... its your nickle.... but hey shoot with me sometime and if i can lend you a nock, i will^^


----------



## conquest3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I say shoot what you want to shoot , if someone gives you a hard time then they probalby can't hit the target without a bright orange knock to shoot at , ask them if they would like to move up closer maybe that would make them feel better !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

i shoot 2 red 1 black blazers..green or black biters....you shoot any color you want....................


----------



## J-Dunlap (Feb 26, 2006)

u shoot what ever u want


----------



## arkhotrock (May 13, 2005)

*i shoot plaid*

yes i couldn't make up my mind so i shoot plaid nocks with tie dyed vanes 

i am a little ashamed of myself i busted out a guy a few years ago about brown nocks and vanes it just seemed that the few 12's he hit was when i was shooting right behind him. i had bright nocks and vanes that you could see from space. but at the last asa i only took 5 arrows with white nocks one got shot off and lancaster only had black 19/2 beiters and on sunday they gave me some grief and i deserved it.


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

shoot what you like already!


----------



## HoytIronMan (May 31, 2005)

hurricane7288 said:


> come get u some big boy...and them neon vanes will look pretty in the dirt


The only way those neon vanes are gonna end up in the dirt is if I drop my arrows. I don't see that happenin. We'll see whats up in a couple weeks.


----------

